# Apple is recalling batteries from some iBook and PowerBook G4s



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

This is important for all owners of iBook and PowerBook G4s, Apple has started recalling some batteries from those mac laptops...to check to see if your battery is applicable and to enroll your battery into the program if it is applicable go here: https://support.apple.com/ibook_powerbook/batteryexchange/index.html

*Note:* It has been found that if you find that your battery is applicable for this program but when entered is rejected that often entering the full battery serial # instead of the suggested 5 #s will let you proceed to finish the enrollment process


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I just did it for my daughter's computer---DO you think it is reasonably safe to use the battery until the replacement arrives. I have head different opinions on the subject.


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Well it probably is OK to keep using your current battery but if you really want to be safe then you should take out the battery and wait to replace it with the new battery when it arrives like I'm doing...the laptop runs fine without the battery put in, the only downside is you always have to have your laptop powered via its AC adapter


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks Computer---she loves her Mac. This is actually a good thing because she is getting a free battery and her's was getting a little old.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, how do you make things sticky?


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi  , in order to make a thread sticky you need to click the







icon in the top right corner of your post and type in the provided form a request for having your thread pinned and why you think it deserves to be stickied, then when you submit the form all the mods will get to review your request and if any think your thread deserves to be pinned they'll sticky it for you (only mods/admins can sticky threads)


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks - I'll remember that!


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

got my replacement battery today, works great so far    ...btw, did anyone notice that on the back of the customer copy of the return shipping label it states that you will not be charged anything unless: a) Apple confirms that service is covered but you fail to follow instructions on returning the part, you will be charged a non-return fee of $143.33 b) Apple confirms that service is not covered by Apple but you follow instructions on returning the part, the estimated costs of parts and labor is $121.11 c) Apple confirms that service is not covered by Apple and you fail to follow instructions on returning the part, you will be charged a total fee of $143.33 ...they sure didn't mention that on their website!  wonder how they'd charge you and whether they actually follow through on that (in which case those people who I've seen listing their bad batteries on eBay will get a nice bill from Apple  )...


----------



## mr pothead (Jul 17, 2007)

Should i get an imac or a pc of equal value to maximise my gaming and music needs


----------



## flamingiceisnice (Aug 17, 2007)

and i know the batterys are not safe and mine does get super hot but ive got an even worse problem. if i barely lift or bump my laptop while its on it shuts off all power to my keyboard and monitor and makes a loud static noise (my speakers are shut off, just to throw another twist in there). is the battery causing this or is my g4 a demon? i hav another post below but nobody seems to be responding to that, i really need help


----------



## jazzerina (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it possible that you have a bad audio driver? It may seem far-fetched but I had an evil digidesign core audio driver that caused a whole mess of woes. Installed a new one and have had no suspicious behavior since!


----------



## najo (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a 12 inch ibook battery taken from an ibook I no longer have. The model number matches the recalled batteries but the serial number is a match for only the first two digits. The numbers after are only slightly higher and the battery date is 2004. 

While I was using the battery there was a possible power surge, I think, but I'm not sure, when I came back to the ibook the screen was blank and there was a burning smell coming from the power button. The ibook was shot - beyond repair.

I have several questions: 

Is it possible that the battery had the same problem as the recalled batteries and if so, would it have caused the blow out? What were the recalled batteries doing that they needed to be recalled?

If it was a power surge and the battery was not the problem, would the power surge have caused the burning odor and how would it have affected the battery?

How can I check the condition of the battery if I no longer have a computer to put it in? I don't want to toss a $120 battery if it's still good.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## trevorma91 (Dec 3, 2007)

get a PC noobs.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> get a PC noobs.


your the noob for saying that..
you wouldn't say that if you used one..
but yes thanks for this piece of information.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

mr pothead said:


> Should i get an imac or a pc of equal value to maximise my gaming and music needs


well... pc's usually have the better options and wider varieties for gaming.
mac's usually have really high quality hardware perfect for preserving anything you'll want later (music).

it depends what you're more into. if you're into music more, if i were you, i'd definitely go for mac, and search for a cool game that i've never heard of to fulfil my gaming needs. mac's will definitely outlive any pc without breaking a sweat, which means no worries about viruses, or bugs and definitely keeping ALL your music, and preserving the quality and quantity. it may be expensive, but guaranteed it'll outlive any pc on the market to date.

if you're into popular games like WOW, or counterstrike, or unreal, what i would do is take enough money to buy a mac (usually about 2200 bucks... it's probably more than that now.) and put it into buying all the parts for a pc, and building it. perfect way to make a pc, and the most reliable, is building it yourself. you get the best parts, and it's completely customizable. you can get a processor better than any you can get stock, with as much ram as you will ever need and more, with the highest quality hd video card, and the biggest possible hard drive you can think of. not to mention the coolest looking tower you'll ever see in your life, with a flat screen monitor. (and any goodies you want that go with your gaming. like a wieghted lazer mouse. those are fun.) but then you'll have to worry about paying for virus protection, and spam, and ad-ware and mal-ware and whatever-else-ware, and cost yourself a pretty penny up to 60 or 70 bucks a month for subscriptions to whatever that fights all that nonsense.

so it's a fight between good speed/incredible quality, and insane speed/decent quality.

it's ultimately up to the buyer. i personally say get a mac. i still have an ibook g3 from 2002, and it runs better than any pc i've heard of it's age. except maybe one. ... maybe.

so go test out some mac's. if you think they're awesome, get one. i guarantee you won't be disappointed with it if it fits your needs.

-n.b.f.m


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

plus... if you get a newer mac, you can install mac os AND windows on it and run any game you can possibly think of. (how friggin' cool is that?!)

if i had the money, i'd definitely go for a mac with any and all upgrades that the new ones come with (more ram, bigger hard drive...etc.), and then install windows once i got it.


----------

